# I am an expert. (don't try this at home)



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Look how well I cut mice elf. I'll cut you too, for a dollar!








Seriously, as this is supposed to be an "expert" tutorial, I'll tell you this is NOT how to do it.
I was cutting a set of bands free from the pouch with my small rotary cutter,
with a phone pinched to my head by my right shoulder.
All while spreading the bands and pouch apart with my left hand, cutting from right to left. Genius, I know!

I'm lucky it was the small cutter or I might have gone to right to the tendon.

In summary...

When using a cutter, never cut toward yourself or your extremities.
Always be focused on your task and only your task, especially when working with cuttin' tools.
And for goodness sake, put the phone down so you're fully able to perform the required task.
Don't be a jackwagon!

Sincerely,
JW


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good advice ... painful lesson ....

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Dang it Joey, now I know why Harpo has that "why did you do that" look on his face. Been there with carving wood also. Drawing in is necessary at times, but in short controled strokes. Sometimes it can't be helped, just be alert and focus. Sorry you got hurt man. Take care. g


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

When I see a post by you Capn, with the title 'I am an expert (don't try this at home)' I just cannot resist a look!!

But after all, this is a good post! Hope you held the tears and stayed strong!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks, fellas!
Surprisingly, it really didn't hurt at all. It bled pretty good, though. I thought it might need a stitch or two, but I opted for
superglue instead.
The superglue did it's job, as it partially closed overnight. (put that in your book)
I very carefully peeled the glue away this afternoon with my pen knife, cleaned it, and opted to keep it covered for another day
or two.
It's right where the OPFS sits when I grip it, making it a constant reminder of my stupidity.

I draw my whittling blade too, TN, but what I did was unsafe and uncontrolled.
My point here is to encourage everyone to stay in the moment when cutting or shooting.
I got careless and it could have been a lot worse.

Be safe, y'all.


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

Man, when this has cured you have a new lifeline on your palm, which stands for your slingshot enthusiasm


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

Life is a long leaning experience, we live and we learn. Thanks for the heads up. Take care


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Sorry about your hand, Joe. I usually do stuff like that when I'm drunk. I have a rule: when you want to crack open a beer, first put the sharp tools away. Only problem is, I don't always follow that rule.

Heal fast, bud, and stay where your feet are.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

funny how well pain can be a teacher :banghead: :neener:


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Dayhiker said:


> Sorry about your hand, Joe. I usually do stuff like that when I'm drunk. I have a rule: when you want to crack open a beer, first put the sharp tools away. Only problem is, I don't always follow that rule.
> 
> Heal fast, bud, and stay where your feet are.


Case and point.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

ok. blade sharp :imslow:


----------

